# How many posts....?



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

Until I can PM ? I was told that I may not be able to pm due to low post count due to the obvious reason of scamming. Any helpo be greatly received.


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well its not under 25, as im after the classifieds haha, post post post. 8)


----------



## EviL Ras (May 29, 2011)

LoL! you sound like a spammer in waiting! 

j/k!


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

If thats how its


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

...got to be. Sorry accidentally sent post before finishing my sentence, how newbie of me. :lol:


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate it when that happens and you end up having to...


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

post underneath and look like a total Tard. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi mate.

Can you not send them now?

The weird thing is that you were able to send them, and see the For sale section yesterday?! :?


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

Uhhm I can see the for sale section still I believe.... tis very odd indeed!


----------



## kntt (May 5, 2010)

would like to ..


----------



## kntt (May 5, 2010)

know as well...


----------



## kntt (May 5, 2010)

annoying when we were able to send PM's before.. 

Have some deals i can not proceed with!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

30 then, yeah? :roll:


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

I came across this thread after doing a search for 'classifieds' as I am no longer able to view the forum!

I assume the rules have changed regarding post count/activity before using classifieds? Couldn't see a thread about it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> I came across this thread after doing a search for 'classifieds' as I am no longer able to view the forum!
> 
> I assume the rules have changed regarding post count/activity before using classifieds? Couldn't see a thread about it anywhere.
> 
> Thanks


Here you are Jem, read the first post on this link
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=214609
hope this helps
Dave


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

Join TTOC for a tenner and enjoy board time !


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TTwalshie said:


> Join TTOC for a tenner and enjoy board time !


Good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

Do


----------



## TTwalshie (Jun 6, 2011)

It !


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

NEED TO SEE THE MARKET SPACE, HAD ACCESS TO IT BEFORE BUT GOT REMOVED WAS INTERESTED IN A FEW OF THEM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Well isn't this great.

Well done TTF :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

andrecc said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Idea
> ...


Just buy mine... it's the best one. Link in sig :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

manphibian said:


> andrecc said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


Luke's might be the best, but mines better! 

If you consider an umodified one better.


----------



## andrecc (May 18, 2011)

im not authorised to access that section


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Carry on spamming and not only will you not gain access but we'll also suspend you for 7 days.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTwalshie: Have you actually tried to PM, I'm guessing not...


----------

